# caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..



## dorschfreund85 (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin leute ich bin es langsam leid beim brandungsfischen mich immer halt tot zu schleppen...

UNd ja ich weiss dann sollte man weniger mitnehmen aber nein das geht NICHT!!

darum mal meine frage was kosted sowas bzw was für nen trölley könnt ihr so empfehlen... soolte aber auch nicht zuteuer sein....

falls wer nen gescheiten gebrauchten noch abzugeben hätte.... könnt ihr mich gern per pn anschreiben.

aber bitte posted fleissig eure meinungen und erfahrungswerte

ich danke schon mal im vorraus

Gruß Dorschfreund85


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Eckla Beach-Trollys mit Verlängerung und Schubkarrenreifen... Originalreifen sind für den Strand zu klein.


http://www.venditus.de/Eckla-Beach-Rolly_1


----------



## dorschfreund85 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

jo genau sowas such ich aber 90Eu find ich dafür recht teuer^^


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Ich hab damals über das Doppelte dafür bezahlt... die großen Reifen und die Verlängerung kosten auch noch extra.

Vielleicht hast ja Glück und einer verkauft dir seinen Gebrauchten. Achte aber auf die Achse da die ein Schwachpunkt sind... kann man aber nachkaufen oder sich selbst eine bauen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

jo auf sowas hoffe ich ja und vielen dank für den tipp.|bla:|bla:


----------



## Zandianer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Du bekommst den auch von Dega bzw. einen Nachbau ich glaube Pelikan heißt der, allerdings hat der Eckla Qualitativ die Nase vorn.


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



Zandianer schrieb:


> Du bekommst den auch von Dega bzw. einen Nachbau ich glaube Pelikan heißt der, allerdings hat der Eckla Qualitativ die Nase vorn.



Oder schau dich mal bei der Fa.Behr um.............hab selbst einen
Klapptrolley aus Metall und der kostete nur die Hälfte

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



degl schrieb:


> Oder schau dich mal bei der Fa.Behr um.............hab selbst einen
> Klapptrolley aus Metall und der kostete nur die Hälfte
> 
> gruß degl




Taugt auch nur die Hälfte :m


----------



## degl (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Taugt auch nur die Hälfte :m



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen...............3 Jahre ohne Probs:m

gruß degl


----------



## FischermanII (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Ich habe auch so einen Klapptrolley von Askari aus Metall und ich bin der Meinung die Pflege machts

OK ich bin nicht so oft an der Küste aber wenn man nach hause kommt einfach ma schön mit Wasser abduschen und gut trocknen und das ding hält auch:m 

ist halt ne kostengünstige Alternative für Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler


----------



## JigTim (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hallo zusammen,

gebt lieber ein paar Mark mehr aus und holt EUch nen Eckla Rolli und macht euch große reifen drauf....

Ich habe meinen jetzt über 10 Jahre und das Ding hält und hält....

Und falls mal was kaputt ist sind die Jungs von Eckla super kulant, wie ich mehrfach gehört habe.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Rocky Coast (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hallo,

kann auch den Eckla empfehlen.

Habe noch das Modell von Sportex, was aber scheinbar baugleich mit dem Eckla ist, vermutlich auch von denen gebaut wurde.
Müßte jetzt sechszehn Jahre alt sein und war damals mit 
220 DM empfindlich teuer. Aber wirklich Top-Qualität: Sehr häufig schwer beladen bei kilometerlangen Brandungstouren an Hollands schönen Stränden, außerdem zigmal für das Ausrüstungsschleppen beim Nachtangeln am heimischen Baggersee eingesetzt und immer noch tip-top.
Ersatzteillage auch sehr gut: Als ich mir im Frühsommer irgendwo im Unterholz einen Radsplint abriss und unauffindbar verlor, bestellte ich bei brandungsangelshop.de
zwei Ersatzsplinte von Eckla und der Trolley war nach ein paar Tagen für wenige Euros wieder komplett.

Einfach super, das Teil!:k


----------



## lthammer (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

moin
Von mir auch ganz klar den ECKLA. und Hände weg von billigen Nachbauten!! taugen allle nichts. Hab meinen ECKLA bei ebay für 55€ ersteigert. nagelneu!!:m


----------



## petripohl (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Moin Moin,
klares ECKLA:m#6
Gruß aus Hamburg Malte


----------



## JigTim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Das ist doch mal wieder ein Zeichen, dass sich Qualität immer durchsetzt!

Die teleskopierbaren Nachbauten etc. kosten vll. 20% weniger und halten dafür auch nur bis gestern...

Also nochmals, Top-Teile --> Es lohnt sich

Schade, dass es keine guten, durchdachten Dreibeine zu kaufen gibt, die weniger als 200 tacken kosten und kein Plastik an den wichtigen Teilen haben...


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hey Tim,

klar gibt es, die von Ian Golds gibt es seit fast zwanzig Jahren, und die sind wirklich nicht kaputt zu kriegen.

Und zum Trolley: Klares Votum für Eckla!


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

[QUOTE
Schade, dass es keine guten, durchdachten Dreibeine zu kaufen gibt, die weniger als 200 tacken kosten und kein Plastik an den wichtigen Teilen haben...[/QUOTE]

Amiaud ist (bisher) auch unzerstörbar.

Habe ich für € 100,-- in Kaltenkirchen bei M..... erstanden. Ist allerdings schon 2-3 Jahre her.

Abgesehen vom fluoreszierenden Schlauch auf der Rutenauflage komplett Metall.

Mein Trolley ist von Sportex, sieht dem von Eckla aber seeeehr ähnlich und verrichtet seit nunmehr fast 10 Jahren seinen Dienst ohne Klagen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Ich danke schon mal allen für ihre meinungen.... und ich werde mir dann wohl auch den rolly von eckla holen,,,, soviele menschen könen sich ja net irren :-D

was das dreibein angeht ich hab nun  günstig eines von kormoran geschossen hab es nun auch schon 5-6 mal in aktion gehabt und bin voll aus zufrieden.


----------



## JigTim (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hallo Abumann,

aber das Ian Golds hat doch auch wieder son paar Teile aus Plastik.... Das ist nicht so mein Ding

Hatte das selbst schon...

Das Einzige, da mich überzeugt hat ist das Ding von ProTack.. Aber das ist schon wieder zu teuer...

Schöne Grüße

Tim


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Wegen den Dreibein solltest du dich mal mit a.bu per PN kurz schließen. Die haben da was ganz tolles in Planung (oder sogar schon im Handel).


----------



## degl (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wegen den Dreibein solltest du dich mal mit a.bu per PN kurz schließen. Die haben da was ganz tolles in Planung (oder sogar schon im Handel).



Das reist aber auch richtig Löcher in die Kasse|rolleyes

Aber was da kommt scheint Preisbefreit ne richtige Nummer zu werden:m

gruß degl


----------



## JigTim (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das sein wird....!

Ich habe gerade ein Eigenbau im Gebrauch...
Habe ich in meiner Arbeit fertigen lassen.. Ist echt schon ein richtig gutes Teil, von der Konstruktion her kaum zu toppen, wie ich finde (Standhöhe knapp 1,90 Meter plus Verlängerung auf 2,90 Meter für die obere Ablage, alle Ablagen in der Ausrichtung verstellbar etc.).

Die Jungs meinten es nur zu gut mir und haben überall von den Schrauben bis zu den Gewinden und allen Stangen VA verarbeitet.|kopfkrat Das Ding steht selbst bei ordentlich Brandung noch ohne Beschwerung Wiegt nur leider komplett ca. 8-9 Kilo....

Da liegt aktuell das Problem... Ansonsten echt top!

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hab das Dreibein jetzt gesehen und kenne auch den Preis :m
Dreibein ist aus Carbon... kostet in etwa die Hälfte vom Pro-Tack-Dreibein. Das Dreibein ist echt der Hammer aber mit ca. 370,- Tacken auch nichts mehr für die "Ichgehmalebenlosangler". 

Mein erster Selbstbau war auch aus V2A und das Teil war nur einmal mit am Strand. Viel zu schwer!!! 
Jetzt hab ich mir eins aus Alu gebaut aber da liegen die reinen Materialkosten auch schon bei ca. 120,- inkl. Verlängerung für Sturm. Dafür hab ich aber ein gutes Dreibein das bei jeden Wetter gut steht. Von der Stange gibts eigenlich nur das Pro-Tack oder das neue von a.bu welche mir zusagen würden. Das viel angepriesene von Cormoran hab ich auch noch aber das ist Müll (meine Meinung). Die obere Rutenauflage ist viel zu lang und schwabbelig. Wenn mal was beißt, weiß man nicht einmal genau an welcher Rute da immer gleich Beide wackeln.
Das Ion-Golds hat mit zuviel Plastik dran. Das von Pro-Tack ist nicht meine Gehaltsklasse... also blieb nur Selberbauen. Kann ich aber jeden handwerklich begabten zu raten da man es dann nämlich nach seinen eigenen Wünschen bauen kann (z.B. mit Extarutenauflagen für die Stippen) und erschwinglich ist es auch noch.

Wenn einer handwerklich weniger begabt ist sollte er sich das von a.bu wenigstens mal angucken und dann gaaaanz lange sparen :m Es ist aber all die Talers auch wert... und so schön leicht.


----------



## a.bu (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Danke Klaus für das Lob, ich möchte allerdings klar stellen das ich mit dem Verkauf oder Vertrieb nichts zu tuen habe. Ich hatte ledidtlich das Glück eine Firma zu finden, die den Mut hatte die Idee zum Bau eines neuen Brandungsdreibeines  umzusetzen. Das Risiko war groß gerade weil es so viele günstige Angebote gibt...aber jetzt gibt es sogar einen Nachfolger.

Die Idee des Abis Dreibeines und des Nachfolgers Abis-Revolution resultierte eigendlich daraus das es am Markt ausser dem Pro-Tack Dreibein kein Dreibein zu kaufen gab das allen Gegebenheiten des Brandungsangelns an den deutschen Küsten gerecht wird. Hierbei war klar das es aufgrund des Preises nur einen eingeschränkten Käuferkreis geben konnte. 
Ich verstehe jeden der sagt mein Cormoran, Dega oder Ian Golds tut es auch und in der Regel sind diese Dreibeine auch völlig ausreichend.

Mit Dreibeinen ist es eben wie mit Ruten oder Rollen, wer eine Brandungscombo für 60€ kauft kann an diese nicht die Ansprüche von 400€ Gerät stellen und so soll es ja auch sein.

Die Abis-Dreibeine sind so ausgelegt das selbst bei schwersten Bedingungen ein Angeln möglich ist und dabei das Material  keinen Schaden nimmt.

Mit dem Carbon Dreibein wurde völliges Neuland betreten denn keiner wußte wie verhalten sich die Klebeverbindungen, sind die Wandungsstärken der Rohre stabil genug, halten die Gewinde usw usw. . 
Wer sich dann die Wetterdaten vom vergangenen Samstag ansieht und sich dazu noch geschätzte 2-3kg Kraut in der Schnur vorstellt wird bestätigen...Härtetest bestanden.

So, jetzt werde ich bestimmt einen wg. Schleichwerbung rein gebraten bekommen|scardie:


viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Trixie (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann auch den Eckla empfehlen.
> 
> ...




hi,

eckla baut für jeden der eine gewisse menge abnimmt.
sportex waren jedoch die einzigen, die den original eckla-rolly mit langer verlängerung angeboten haben. ansonsten gab es nur eine kurze...

gruß

trixie


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*



Trixie schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> eckla baut für jeden der eine gewisse menge abnimmt.
> sportex waren jedoch die einzigen, die den original eckla-rolly mit langer verlängerung angeboten haben. ansonsten gab es nur eine kurze...
> ...



????;+????

Für mein Eckla hab ich ne Verlängerung dazu gekauft und da war nichts mit Sportx oder so...


----------



## riecken (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Hey Ich bin Brandungsneuling aber möchte auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben  
Ich kann mir nur nicht so ganz vorstellen wie man so ein Ding packt ?  #c
Hat vielleicht  mal wer ein Bild davon ?


----------



## dorschfreund85 (4. April 2011)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Moin ich reanimiere den thread mal und zwar um zufragen 
ob wer von euch weiss wo man ne gescheite verlängerung für den eckla beachrolly hebekommen kann?habe zwar ne 25cm verlängerung bisher gesehn aber ich hätte da gerne eine noch etwas längere da ich doch nen recht grosser mensch bin und mir atm andauert das rad vom rolly in die hacken hau..... also leute freiwillige vor....


----------



## Sleepwalker (5. April 2011)

*AW: caddy/trolley für die brandung gesucht..*

Moin dorschfreund85,

es gibt nur die Standartverlängerung und die bekommst Du recht preisgünstig im Brandungsangelschop.de.
Möchtest Du dennoch eine längere haben bleibt Dir nur das do it your self Prinzip.
Bedenke aber dabei die Stabilität und Hebelwirkung.
Nur zur Info, habe gerade für meinen Kollegen so'ne Verlängerung geholt der ist 2,04 m und er haut sich damit die Reifen nicht mehr in die Fersen.

Gruß Jens


----------

